# snow removal in antarctica



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*i thought this was pretty cool figured id share it*


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

The guy on the dozer has the worst job. No cab and heater? What's up with that? I don't really care for unions, but if they would get that guy a cab, I would strike for his sake.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW, I thought I was going to start crying listening to that song. If you fast forward the video at any point it is the same lyric, so annoying


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

NBI Lawn;773943 said:


> WOW, I thought I was going to start crying listening to that song. If you fast forward the video at any point it is the same lyric, so annoying


Was thinking the same thing! LOL


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Bajak;773819 said:


> The guy on the dozer has the worst job. No cab and heater? What's up with that? I don't really care for unions, but if they would get that guy a cab, I would strike for his sake.


No unions down there. Seeing the dozer without a cab supprises me. They are super careful about people down there. I just think it is a bad angle. The base is All private research stuff. A good buddy of mine is down there right now for the 6th time. He runs a 992 cat loader and unloads the airplanes.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

That's got a cab. Down there you'd DIE exposed to that weather.
Keith


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

thats some serious stuff. must be hard to keep from gelling up


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

The dozer does have a cab.... You just cant see it cause of the backup lights mounted at the lower part of the cab.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

wow. pretty cool.


----------

